# Had to put this on



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Coming out of fort fisher a ford f250 diesel supercab 2wd stuck he made it about 100 yards in he asked does it get better on in i laughed a little said oh no it gets worse asked if i could i help he said no he did not air down at all i told him to go to 20 psi and he might get back to main rd? Hope he got out.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, thats definately not the place for a heavy truck to 2wd it. i have problems in my little ranger aired down in 2wd there, and usually end up throwing it in 4x. the few times ive drove there in my truck, there are always people that are stuck and burried to the damn frame.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I was there this weekend and last weekend. Last weekend was crazy! I saw 3 dually’s stuck and several other people. I'm one who always tell people "air down" I didn't last weekend going out and almost got stuck when I got trap by someone sideways in the trail out. I aired down and just breezed thru. This Sat. wasn't as bad but Fort Fisher sand is always sugar and soft. I also will tell them take it out of OD and put it in 1st and go slow and steady.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

He made it out. I saw the same truck, unless it was another victim. LOL There was another large truck that had similar problems past the tree, right at the water line as the tide was falling. It was interesting to watch... He was 4wd though.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GreenFord said:


> I was there this weekend and last weekend. Last weekend was crazy! I saw 3 dually’s stuck and several other people. I'm one who always tell people "air down" I didn't last weekend going out and almost got stuck when I got trap by someone sideways in the trail out. I aired down and just breezed thru. This Sat. wasn't as bad but Fort Fisher sand is always sugar and soft. I also will tell them take it out of OD and put it in 1st and go *slow and steady*.


That is a concept it doesn't seem many out there yesterday had a grasp of.... Not to mention the pickup loaded with people in the back hauling tail. When he started to cross the tracks, a few of the people in back finally got out, including a SMALL child. WTH? Most damage is caused by the right foot.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

We saw one guy in an F-150 who parked well below high tide mark tried to climb straight up the hill when the tide was coming in that afternoon. He had a bunch of people in the back of it too. He just kept nailing it trying to power out like it was rocks or mud. He finally got smart backed up and took it slow and easy at an angle. Some times I'm there watching the fools is almost as good as the fishing.


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

somebody should sit at the entrance with a video and put them on you tube trying to make it in. or funniest videos! it is a site to see.


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

0210bruce said:


> somebody should sit at the entrance with a video and put them on you tube trying to make it in. or funniest videos! it is a site to see.


Someone has started a page on FB with pics and videos of people getting stuck at Oregon Inlet. I think the page is named "Oregon Inlet Idiots"


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

Piddlin said:


> Someone has started a page on FB with pics and videos of people getting stuck at Oregon Inlet. I think the page is named "Oregon Inlet Idiots"


thats great, I didnt know this existed. It is getting harder to dodge the stuck vehicles and people who drive all over the beach. I had to slam on the brakes while passing a stuck truck because all of the passengers got out and walked out in front of me in a narrow section


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm going to check out that OI page. Years ago I was coming off there and saw a Corvette, yes, a Corvette, with Florida plates on it up to it's doors in the sand plugging up the lane out to the beach.
Toto, I don't think we're Daytona anymore!


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

aaron t said:


> thats great, i didnt know this existed. It is getting harder to dodge the stuck vehicles and people who drive all over the beach. I had to slam on the brakes while passing a stuck truck because all of the passengers got out and walked out in front of me in a narrow section


[if you had a lot of tire gauges!!! You could make a killing selling them at the entrance!!! They need to put up a billboard air down!!!!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

0210bruce said:


> [if you had a lot of tire gauges!!! You could make a killing selling them at the entrance!!! They need to put up a billboard air down!!!!!


They should include one with they key when you get a pass and make it mandatory to air down.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

tjbjornsen ..... speaking of Corvettes in the Sand ....
couple of years ago, this guy was on Daytona Beach in a Corvette and decided to walk across
the dunes to a bar .... the tide came in while he was gone .... the evening news showed his car
being washed out to sea before the Police of Daytona called out a tow truck to save it.
Most expensive drink this guy ever had i betcha !!!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Yesterday (July 3) there was a jam up of stuck vehicles at the gate. There was only one narrow lane to get out of the loony bin. Finger_Mullet and I went in early and fished from the yaks a bit in the back side. He got one hit and I saw nothing. We were out of there by 1100 and by then the beach looked like a parking lot on the front side and a disabled car area at the gate. I can only imagine how bad it is today. I think I'll stay on Burgaw and work in the shop.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother and I went Saturday. It was busy then too. I noticed when we left there were a lot of the tell tail marks left by people stuck right in the turn onto the beach. We only caught small sharks and blues from the surf and left about 3pm.


----------

